# Exercise this weekend.



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Me and a buddy are conducting alive fire exercise tomorrow at one of his buddies properties. 
It's in the boonies.

This will be an expensive day because I will bring a lot of ammo and I expect we will be shooting most of it..

I want us to focus on quick reaction fire drills with numbered targets for CQB and also zero my new LMT CQB MRP Piston 16.
My Aimpoint Pro is suppsed to come in today with UPS I hope I will get it before tomorrow since its earmarked for my LMT.

I'll let everyone know how it went


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like fun to me. I am in the process of re-working an AR-15 just for CQB use and intend to burn up a few thousand rounds with it this summer.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

sweet rifle...the shoes are nice to. lol


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

The shoes are 5.11 "tactical" shoes 
Gotto be dressed right for the apocalypse


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Man, sounds like a good time to me, I need to burn up some ammo to but have gotten paranoid about doing that now with the ammo/reloading situation.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

It was a good day.

In the end I fired only about 300 rounds though as the wind made some of our exercises difficult to execute.

But was able to execute zero for my new AIMpoint Pro right in the beginning before it got windy.
It's now PERFECT zero at 50 yards.
Used PMC Xtac M193 55gr as my zero ammo as I felt it would be more accurate than obviously my TulAmmo in 55gr but also my Bronze in 55gr or even my LC M855 (I understand M855 is notoriously less accurate than M193 even in a 1 in 7 barrel.. but I appreciate comments by the cognoscenti on this issue?)

Also used my cheapest ammo TulAmmo quite a bit as test to see how it would perform in this piston gun. 
After all why spend the extra money on a piston if you cant use it to shoot dirtier Ammo right?

Executed quite a few target drills where the other guy yells the number and you switch targets in mid-fire.

Half way through the wind made the targets flap a round quite a bit though which made it harder to hit them.

I cant decide if that improved the training by introducing more movement and variables ....or if it took away from it by taking away the ability to consistely grade between shooters who where then less serious about it all .

(Its hard to be focused on hitting a number you can only see a fraction of the time as it flaps in the wind like a flag, eyes our target setup needs improvement, we were also more limited than I expected by which trees we could attach our targets to due to allowed fields of fire)

I was curious if TulAmmo would run in the LMT and it did just fine.

A couple of times it failed to lock the bolt to the rear at empty magazine but I expected that.

I was just happy that it didnt shortcycle during normal fire.

The other Ammo used was Xtac and XM855.

Didn't find the bolt and BCG as clean as I expected form reading reviews of the LMT ( this was my first time shooting it)
Ok I did shoot some pretty dirty Ammo and it was a lot cleaner than DI gun would have been but it was not at the "just a quick wipe on the outside of the BCG and Bolt" level either.

I had to give it a almost normal cleaning.
The Bolt and firing ping were a lot easier to clean and not as dirty as a DI gun would have been with these rounds but they definetly needed cleaning.
I did buy it used and it seemed clean to me when I got it but I did't expect for cleanliness in detail..
So maybe this was just some left over form the previous owner not cleaning?

Since I rotate my firing through a largish number of AR's and only fire once or twice a month in the current Ammo shortage it may be some months until the LMT gets fired again so I will fire only "normal" ammo like Xtac and M855 and see how clean it stayed afterwards.


PS: The piston system was real easy to take out and clean/reassmble once i figured out how to do it. Took about 90 seconds including cleaning on the piston


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Didn't find the bolt and BCG as clean as I expected form reading reviews of the LMT ( this was my first time shooting it)
> Ok I did shoot some pretty dirty Ammo and it was a lot cleaner than DI gun would have been but it was not at the "just a quick wipe on the outside of the BCG and Bolt" level either.
> 
> I had to give it a almost normal cleaning.
> ...


Try cleaning your weapon with Gunzilla your weapon will run cooler, smoother, stay cleaner longer and be easier to clean every time you use it. Guys in combat swear by it. You can thank me later. Sounds like a fun set of drills. Are you familiar with those PVC portable DYI target stands. Box Of Truth has a how to on his site, if you are interested. We use those, as they can be weighted down by simply putting water or sand in the PVC and put different colored T Shirts we get at the local Goodwill/secondhand store, over the cardboard and call out the target color or do shoot no shoot drills where all the cool colors blue, purple, green are go or no go and the hot colors red yellow orange are go or no go. Depending on whats called.

What drills did you do? Shooting moving? Shooting from cover? Hostage?

On your round count. I think to often we get stuck on putting rounds down range and end up tired just wanting be done and reinforce bad habits. Fewer focused rounds are far better than many more unfocused shots. I am lucky as I shoot out my back door but often I will only shoot 25 or 50 rounds the exception being if I am really off I will keep shooting until I get it right as I insist on all my practice/training end on a win.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i did some shooting this weekend as well, mostly getting in some time with my old bolt action rifles.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

LR: yes I use Gunzilla for cleaning : )
Shooting from prone, kneeling and standing, no cover ( didnt have any, I would ahv liked to practice urban prone w/ a junked car). 
MD sapper what kind of bolt actions?


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i shot my yugo 8mm mauser, .303 brithish lee-enfield, and my newly purchased mosin nagant


----------

